# Leichte Tour für Freundin am Gardasee (Torbole, Riva) gesucht!



## FreeriderMuc (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich fahre an Pfingsten von München zum Gardasee und wollte mit meiner Freundin eine kleine Tour fahren. Sie muss sich noch ein Rad leihen, was wohl nicht das Problem in Torbole seien dürfte. Selber schon gemacht.

Jetzt suche ich eine absolute Beginnertour, nicht zu lang wo es aber auch ein bisschen rauf und runter geht. Gerne auch etwas Trail, Schotter, nicht nur Asphalt. Höhenmeter eher unter 500. Und die auch nicht mit 15% durchgehend. 

Sie ist noch nie MTB gefahren, stellt sich aber auch nicht generell ungeschickt an. Möchte nur nicht das sie gleich die Lust verliert.

Kennt ihr sowas? Würde mich sehr über einen Tipp freuen! 


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## wof (20. Mai 2007)

- Brione..

- Arco, Dro und durch die Obstplantagen wieder zurück..

- von Arco gibt es ein schönes Schottersträßen nach Nago..

wenns etwas besser geht:

- Laghel Tour
- Pregasina
- Tennosee..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (20. Mai 2007)

Denke Wof hat die besten für dich schon genannt mir fällt nur noch der sentiero della pace ein aber als Einstieg ist der Brione erste Wahl


----------



## speiche (20. Mai 2007)

ponalestrasse


----------



## Augus1328 (20. Mai 2007)

Betätigt doch auch mal die Suche, nicht immer so faul sein.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159062&highlight=freundinnentaugliche+tour

Salve
Oli


----------



## dertutnix (21. Mai 2007)

kann mich august1328 nur anschliessen und gleichzeitig warnen, die pace als leichte tour zu sehen!


----------



## dede (21. Mai 2007)

Marocche, Ponale, Tennosee.....


----------



## Bierfahrer (30. Mai 2007)

Radweg nach Arco - wenn du ihr die Lust am Biken nicht verderben willst!


----------



## dooley242 (30. Mai 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Radweg nach Arco - wenn du ihr die Lust am Biken nicht verderben willst!



Ich denke, der Tip ist zu spät. 

Pfinsten ist vorbei.


----------



## FreeriderMuc (31. Mai 2007)

ist wegen schlechtem Wetter leider ausgefallen...


----------



## dertutnix (31. Mai 2007)

FreeriderMuc schrieb:


> ist wegen schlechtem Wetter leider ausgefallen...



sehr schade, aber bei den infos, die ich bekommen habe, war das eine klevere entscheidung. es sollten ja wieder mal verlängerte wochenenden mit besserem wetter folgen und von münchen ist's ja nicht so weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeriderMuc (17. Juni 2008)

So jetzt wird das Thema doch wieder aktuell. Sind vom 12.07 bis 19.07 am Gardasee.  

Kurze Frage noch hierzu. Mit der Seilbahn auf den Monte Baldo und dann wieder runter, gibt es da auch leichtere Abfahrten?


----------



## Eike. (17. Juni 2008)

Wenn man es darauf anlegt kommt man wahrscheinlich sogar komplett auf Asphalt runter (Bocca di Navene - unterhalb vom Altissimo vorbei - Mori - Radweg Ã¼ber Nago nach Torbole). Ob das allerdings die 15â¬ fÃ¼r die Seilbahn wert ist bezweifel ich.


----------



## FreeriderMuc (17. Juni 2008)

Also ein Trail nach Kategorie eins und zwei wäre natürlich okay. Mehr aber lieber nicht...


----------



## gipfelstürmer (17. Juni 2008)

FreeriderMuc schrieb:


> So jetzt wird das Thema doch wieder aktuell. Sind vom 12.07 bis 19.07 am Gardasee.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hatte/habe das selbe "Problem" mit meiner Frau: aber diese und diese Tour waren machbar und auch für mich nicht total langweilig.
> ...


----------



## Nidabaya (17. Juni 2008)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Denke Wof hat die besten für dich schon genannt mir fällt nur noch der sentiero della pace ein aber als Einstieg ist der Brione erste Wahl



Für eine Freundin die noch nie MTB gefahren ist m.Meinung nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen.

Gruss
Werner


----------



## Nidabaya (17. Juni 2008)

Nidabaya schrieb:


> Für eine Freundin die noch nie MTB gefahren ist m.Meinung nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen.
> 
> Gruss
> Werner



Sorry mein natürlich den della pace .
Die normale erlaubte Brione geht schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Juni 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie echt lustig, wenn man nach einer leichten Tour fragt und eine "Freundin" als Begründung anführen muss.



Da hast du ausnahmsweise mal recht!  
Es soll auch Freundinnen geben, die ihren Freunden an Zähigkeit und Fahrtechnik was voraus haben.


----------



## thory (18. Juni 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Da hast du ausnahmsweise mal recht!


Ich sehe da keine Ausnahme,  denn der Threaderöffner hat danach gefragt was für einen Bergradel-Neuling zu empfehlen sei. Und so eine Frage ist ja erstmal ok denke ich. 

Gruss


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Juni 2008)

Schon, aber die Überschrift des Threads bezieht sich auf die Freundin.


----------



## pedale3 (18. Juni 2008)

Wenn die Anfahrt zum Startpunkt mit dem Auto OK ist:

Vesio (Tremosine) - Valle di Bondo - Passo Nota - Corna Veccia - Vesio

geschätzt ca. 700Hm mit mäßiger Steigung, schau aber lieber nochmal in die Karte. Der traumhafte Trail über Corna Veccia begeistert auch die nicht-Beginners, ist aber gut zu fahren. Falls Ihr dort doch schiebt: danach wird es bald wieder zur Forstpiste. Ansonsten eine bekannte und beliebte Runde. Die Piazza in Vesio ist zum Durst löschen zu empfehlen, tolle Sich auf den Monte Baldo.

Viel Spass,
Pedale.


----------



## FreeriderMuc (18. Juni 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie echt lustig, wenn man nach einer leichten Tour fragt und eine "Freundin" als Begründung anführen muss.



Schon lustig wenn man auf einen Thread antwortet, aber zum eigentlichen Thema nichts beisteuern kann. Den Verweis an dieser Stelle an Dieter Nuhr kann ich mir nur knapp verkneifen.  

Zumal ich mein Anliegen doch recht klar formuliert habe. Mittlerweile hat sie zwar ein eigenes Bike, aber halt noch keine 10 Jahre auf einem MTB gesessen wie ihr Freund und deswegen noch nicht die Kondition und vor allem nicht die Fahrtechnik.

Für die Tipps der anderen bedanke ich schonmal.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. Juni 2008)

Der Tipp von pedale3 ist sehr gut. Die Auffahrt ist mäßig steil, die Abfahrt hat ebenfalls max. S1-Niveau und sollte nicht allzu ängstliche Anfänger nicht überfordern. Und trotzdem hat man am Passo Nota das Gefühl, eine "richtige" Tour gefahren zu haben.
Weitere Tipps sind die alte Ponalestraße von Riva hoch nach Pregasina (< 500hm). Vom Panorama her sicher einer der schönsten Anfängertouren am Gardasee. Wenn dann die Kraft noch reicht, kann man auch hinauf zum Ledrosee verlängern (+ca. 200hm).
Wenn sie mit diesen Touren nicht schon überfordert ist, ist auch die Malga Grassi - Tour eine Alternative. Hier kannst du sogar variieren und bei nachlassender Kraft noch auf der Fahrstraße statt zur Malga Grassi rechts weiter zum Tenno-See hinauffahren. Ebenfalls ein sehr schönes Ziel für Anfänger (flache See-Umrundung, Baden im See inkl.)
Die Touren ins nördliche Hinterland Richtung Arco, Dro, Lago di Cavedine
sind ebenfalls zum größten Teil Anfänger-tauglich.
Um diese Touren zu fahren, wirst du nicht umhin kommen, dir entweder Karten zu kaufen oder besser den Moser-Bike-Guide Nord und West (11?).
Eine sehr gute Alternative ist der Führer von Andreas Albrecht, allerdings solltest du dann ein GPS-Gerät haben. Hier findest du eine Vielzahl von tollen Touren am Gardasee.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juni 2008)

Mein Favorit als leichte Tour ist immer wieder die Passo de la Morte, weil einfach die Sarca-Schlucht so spektakulär ist und die Trails einfach und genußvoll. Leider fehlt eine nette Einkehrmöglichkeit, da man zwar durch einen Ort kommt, dort meist aber alles zu hat, da muss man schon über einen Brunnen froh sein. Und noch ein Wehrmutstropfen: Anfahrt mit dem Auto, sonst ist es keine leichte Tour im eigentlichen Sinne mehr.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. Juni 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... Leider fehlt eine nette Einkehrmöglichkeit,  ... Anfahrt mit dem Auto, sonst ist es keine leichte Tour im eigentlichen Sinne mehr.


Richtig, sind sonst nämlich mal eben 85 km und gute 1.000hm ab/an Torbole. Aber recht spektakulär finde ich die Sarca-Schlucht auch. Es gibt eine Einkehrmöglichkeit in dem Ort direkt vorm Passo della Morte. Ist aber mehr so eine Mischung aus Dorfkneipe und Kiosk. Schön ist anders. Zum Wassernachfüllen reicht's jedoch.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Juni 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Einkehrmöglichkeit in dem Ort direkt vorm Passo della Morte. Ist aber mehr so eine Mischung aus Dorfkneipe und Kiosk. Schön ist anders. Zum Wassernachfüllen reicht's jedoch.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Die Kneipe hab ich schon gesehen, aber von den mind. 4 malen, die ich die Tour gefahren bin, hatte sie erst einmal geöffnet (Einkehr haben wir uns gespart, Wasser hatten wir noch genug), daher ist es etwas risikobehaftet, sich drauf zu verlassen, dass man unterwegs was zu essen bekommt.


----------



## runner-biker (20. Juni 2008)

also, hier mal meine empfehlungen für sogenannte "freundinnen-touren" ab torbole (eine gewisse kondition vorausgesetzt!):

[alles moser-touren, gardasee 1 band 11]
tour  7  CASTEL DRENA
tour 17 TOVI
tour 20 SAN GIOVANNI
tour 24 RONDA MAROCCHE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeriderMuc (28. Juli 2008)

So sind wieder zurück. Ein Freund hatte uns noch den Moser Band 3 geliehen. Damit war dann alles klar.
Waren ein paar mal auf dem Brione, sind den Sentiero della pace gefahren und die Ponale nach Pregasine.

Letzteres gefiel ihr mit Abstand am besten. Den Pace ist sie nach 100m wieder hochgeschoben und hat die Strasse genommen. Ich habe dort noch drei andere Biker getroffen die nur getragen haben. Mit meinen Enduro konnte ich bis auf zwei Stellen alles fahren, aber einfach ist das nicht, machte dafür aber super Spaß.

Die Tour 1 ist auch nicht mäßig schwer, sondern für die meisten Biker die ich dort traf unfahrbar (die erste Abfahrt an der Kante vom Brione). Ich fands Spaßig, lag aber auch am Bike mit CC und 10 Kilo wohl schwieriger.

Den Tremalzo 1 über Passo Nota und Roccheta war auch prima, bin ich aber ohne sie gefahren.

Insgesamt ist ein 13 Jahre alter Moser wohl nicht mehr up to date. Trotz viel Federweg würde ich manche sachen nicht als nur mäßig schwer bezeichnen...


----------



## Jimmy (1. August 2008)

Hallo,
"DerTutNix" hatte mir für meine Freundin und mich die Tour passo roccheta mit Auffahrt über Ledrotal und Abfahrtr nach Pregasina empfohlen. Ich hatte nach etwas S1-S2 Trailanteil mit mehr Wald als Steintrails gefragt und wenig steilen Passagen. Da er momentan schwer zu erreichen ist die Frage an euch. Ist die Tour so schon einer gefahren bzw. kann mir mit den Wegnummern helfen? Beudetet Auffahrt über das Ledrotal, dass man am Fluß Ponale entlang bis nach Molina fährt, und dann von Molina über die ausgeschilderte MTB-Route über Martinel bis zum Bocca dei Fortini und ab dort weiter zum Pso Rocchetta fährt, oder heißt es, dass man über den 421 hoch zum Pso Guil fährt und dann zum Rocchetta? Welchen Weg sollte man für die empfohlene Abfahrt nach Pregasina nehmen? Den oberen 422 oder den unteren 442bis? 
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort bis heute Abend super freuen, da es morgen früh los geht.

Grüße,
Jimmy


----------



## dertutnix (1. August 2008)

... auffahrt ins ledrotal über die ponalestraße, kurz auf der hauptstraße (direkt beim autotunnel), und li ri pregasina ab, nach einigen metern re auf den neuen radweg zum ledrosee, der weg ist ordentlich ausgeschildert, ein bischen spürsinn ist sicher von vorteil. auffahrt von molina zur bocca di fortini. tw steile rampen, aber gut zu fahren, in karte einfach zu finden und auch recht gut in der realität. an der bocca li ri pso guil und pso rocchetta. am rocchetta, direkt bei der schranke dme weg li fast flach folgen, nicht dem direkt bergab. wenn's dann noch etwas mehr sein darf: auf der forststraße li und nach ca 500 m re auf den weg 422 abzweigen, wobei der etwas technischer wird. in pregasina pause, ich fahr dann meist (bitte wegsehen!) verbotenerweise durch das tunnel und am ende re auf den weg, der mich zur ponalestraße bringt. dann ganz gemütlich runtercruisen. runde so macht für mich einfach mehr sinn, also moser sie beschreibt, ich hab so viel leute schon bei den rampen nach pregasina gesehen, die nicht mehr spass hatten und den trail fahren wohl mit spass auch nur die wenigsten...

viel spass.


----------

